# Looking for a tractor



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am looking for a tractor with a high lift that can transport 4X4 bales and also be able to clean our barn with. Used would be great as new is ridiculous in price. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

try Tractorhouse and Fastline they have lot tractors listed by horse power and you can compare prices on several brands at once. Craig's list also has a lot of tractors listed from individuals


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You're going to need more details you're looking for specific models.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just wondering what would be a good size that could do both. Looked at a Massey 1700 size


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

How big is the opening in your barn? I like Kubota. I've used a couple of them for around 15 years and have had no problems with either. One is an L4310 (43hp compact with loader), and the other is an M6800. I like the size of the 6800 for a utility but the 4310 could do what you're looking for. I've moved 4x5 bales with the 4310


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I believe the opening is going to be 25ft wide and 20ft high. We have to rebuild as someone arsoned our barn a few years ago


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

We've also put about 200hrs on an LS 3038 with no problems. 3038 is small for your requirements but as far as the LS brand is concerned we've had pretty good service so far.


----------

